# product suggestion



## Legacy 40107 (Mar 8, 2005)

hi all... this is my first post and just want to let everyone know that this site is great! i've found some answers to burning Excel questions that I had!  I learned most of my Excel skills from video professor lessons (to check out their products go to www.videoprofessorproducts.com ) but there were a couple of things that I still had questions on-- this forum took care of them and then some! 
cheers!
Excelgirl


----------



## Zack Barresse (Mar 8, 2005)

That's great Excelgirl!!  It's great to see/meet you!  I can only agree; this board has been an abundant source of knowledge.  Glad you like it, and are able to pull so much away from it!  

Take care!


----------



## elgringo56 (Mar 8, 2005)

What a blatant advertising stunt.  If one would check, this excelgirl only joined the board today, so how did she manage to find so many helpful items in here?  I think anything posted to this board that includes any reference to Video Professor products should be banned


----------



## Legacy 1363 (Mar 8, 2005)

elgringo56 said:
			
		

> If one would check, this excelgirl only joined the board today, so how did she manage to find so many helpful items in here?



Probably because the board can be read without having to be a member.


----------



## Oorang (Mar 22, 2005)

And somehow after that staggeringly succesful first read, in 10 days since, she has not found time to make even one more post. 

I feel so dirty


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 24, 2005)

excelgirl said:
			
		

> ...to check out their products go to www.videoprofessorproducts.com



 Jeepers!  I musta clicked the wrong link!


----------



## Oorang (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Von Pookie (Mar 29, 2005)

Alright, I'm calling it an ad. Someone else registered and posted about this videoprofessor thing this morning--and MUCH more blatantly than this.

It's been handled, at any rate


----------



## starl (Mar 29, 2005)

hmm - we could block the term "video professor"???

reroute the path back to mrexcel


----------



## Von Pookie (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe add it to the censored list?


----------



## starl (Mar 29, 2005)

let's see....


----------



## starl (Mar 29, 2005)

testing

videoprofessor

videoprofessor.com


----------



## starl (Mar 29, 2005)

video professor


----------



## starl (Mar 29, 2005)

I would say it works


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 29, 2005)

Tracy, Kristy,

Just my 2¢ worth, but if another faux-poster posts a thread in the main questions forum, rather than delete it, why not post a link to this thread and lock it.  That way any one that sees the other thread would know the scoop.  I definitely would not delete *this* thread so that if a Mr. Excel member is pondering purchasing their products and does a search here, he'll find this thread and by extension the link I posted earlier.  At the very least the buyer will learn more about them before he offers up his credit card number.

Oh, and Tracy, what "works"?  I'm totally baffled by what you're testing...

Regards,


----------



## starl (Mar 29, 2005)

can't type the dreaded words


----------



## Von Pookie (Mar 29, 2005)

We added "video professor" (without the space) to the censored words list.

Like so: videoprofessor

Edit: although, I wonder if that would work with the link? Hmmm.


----------



## Von Pookie (Mar 29, 2005)

test: www.videoprofessor.com

Edit: Ok, that works...link is still active, though


----------



## starl (Mar 29, 2005)

www.videoprofessor.com


----------



## starl (Mar 29, 2005)

eh - you're right - the link still works.. just the words are disguised...


----------



## WillR (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi folks...

This is popping up all over the place.

We have been hit in the same way at Ozgrid. At first. like you, we just thought it was cheeky advertising, but subsequent investigations found the same clarion developer link you posted...I am glad to see you have handled it in *exactly* the same way.   

It's a complete scam   

I'd advise anyone who frequents other boards to adopt the same policy to protect their members.

Regards, Will


----------

